# Comment lire les video TF1-France 2 ?



## chaussette (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Comment lire les video comme celles ci :

http://videos.tf1.fr/video/news/0,,946249,00-rassemblement-fous-volant-dans-isere-.html

Il manque un plugin...je le donwload et à l'install on me dit qu'il faut Quicktime 7 pour continuer

or Quicktime 7 ne peut apparement pas tourner sur mon Ibook G4 en 10.3.9

c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

bonjour 
il y a deja de nombreux sujets là dessus
le mieux c'est de 
- charger QT 7.5
(qui marche parfaitement sur mon panther)

- flip4mac
afin d'avoir le contenu dans une vraie fenetre QT à taille libre plutot que l'ecran dans la page


----------



## chaussette (21 Septembre 2008)

Merci Pascal

j'ai fait ta manip' : QuickTime755_Tiger ne peut pas être installé sur cet ordinateur.

Cette mise à jour requiert Mac OS X 10.4.9 ou ultérieur.


oupssss.....


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

hein?
tu as dis que tu as PANTHER
qu'est ce que tu fous avec un QT tiger ?

passe par ton menu pomme !


----------



## chaussette (21 Septembre 2008)

euh....aieee pas taper !!!
en fait je ne sais pas si j'ai panther ou tiger
je le trouve pas ds le menu pomme>à propos de ce mac

une fois que je le saurais si vous avez un moyen mémotechnique pour le retenir chui preneur !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

c'est ecrit dans" a propos de"   même pas besoin d'aller plus loin

macosx version x..

et pour faire ta mise à jour tu as le menu pomme qui t'installe le QT pour ta machine
(sans que tu saches quel os)
dur dur le mac


----------



## chaussette (21 Septembre 2008)

oui il y a marqué 10.3.9 mais pas Tiger ou Panther


----------



## bruno06 (21 Septembre 2008)

donc panther (10.3)


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

Aaaaah vi , si 'ffectivement tu savais pas que panther c'est 10.3 etc ...
10.3.9 en est la derniere version


----------



## chaussette (22 Septembre 2008)

Donc les versions de OSX de la plus ancienne à la plus récente sont : Panther>Tiger>Leopard ?


----------



## twinworld (22 Septembre 2008)

oui, y a des versions antérieures, mais si on classe depuis 10.3, c'est ça.


----------



## BS0D (22 Septembre 2008)

Pour en revenir au topic, moi non plus sous Leo la vidéo ne s'affiche pas (c'est encore nouveau ça). 

J'ai pourtant QT 7.5 et Flip4Mac chargés, et configurés...


----------



## chaussette (22 Septembre 2008)

j'ai désormais Quicktime 7.4.1(V14) et Flipformac 2.1.1.11

et toujours pas de vidéo...


----------



## BS0D (22 Septembre 2008)

chaussette a dit:


> j'ai désormais Quicktime 7.4.1(V14) et Flipformac 2.1.1.11
> 
> et toujours pas de vidéo...



idem, ou alors ça marche pô... ça m'affiche le premiere image et pas de barre de lecture ni rien. comprends pas, sous safari ça marche, aléatoirement... une fois oui une fois non


----------



## twinworld (22 Septembre 2008)

alors j'ai Flip4Mac 2.2.0.49, OS 10.4.11 et iCab 4.0.1. (je crois qu'il y a une version plus récente) et le journal de TF1 passe très bien.


----------



## richard-deux (23 Septembre 2008)

chaussette a dit:


> j'ai désormais Quicktime 7.4.1(V14) et Flipformac 2.1.1.11
> 
> et toujours pas de vidéo...



Tu peux toujours installer le Lecteur Windows Media 9.
Il n'y a pas de problème sur 10.3. (et autres versions aussi).
Le lecteur n'est plus mis à jour mais fonctionne correctement.

Microsoft


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

et comme déjà dit avoir QT à jour ca aide 
fais ta mise à jour ( menu pomme  mise à jour logiciel)
ou  via le site Apple

et par illeurs bien réglé les preferences QT et /ou flip4 mac


----------



## chaussette (23 Septembre 2008)

menu pomme> mise à jour effectuées
Quicktime> mise à jour ds préférences : Divx installé

video ? toujours pas!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

hein?
divx n'a rien à voir avec ca
---

Quel quicktime as tu là maintenant?

car Si le menu pomme marche tu devrais avoir installé
QT 7.5 ( v149.5)


----------



## chaussette (23 Septembre 2008)

7.4.1 (v14)

apparement le menu pomme ne marche pas puisque je suis allé chercher cette version plus récente à la main...

aprés ça : à nouveau menu pomme : il me propose pas la 7,5 .....


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

c'est quoi ce boxon?
Alors en plus ton menu pomme serait naze?

bon
travaux de nettoyage

tu vas commencer par reparer les autorisations
et ensuite recliquer menu pomme " mise à jour de logiciel"


----------



## BS0D (23 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est quoi ce boxon?
> Alors en plus ton menu pomme serait naze?
> 
> bon
> ...



Mwahahahaha, *il est pas directif du tout notre pascalou*... :rateau:
On dirait un papa qui parle à sa fille: "quoi? c'est quoi ce boxon? t'as pas fait tes devoirs? tu commences par faire les maths, et qu'ça saute!"


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

exactement !

(sauf que en general c'est _avant de  regarder tes videos tu vas ranger")

_là c'est pareil


----------



## chaussette (23 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu vas commencer par reparer les autorisations
> et ensuite recliquer menu pomme " mise à jour de logiciel"




c'est fait, je n'ai pas rebooté mais aprés un coup de menu pomme....il me propose juste un security update


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

très bizarre que ca te propose pas QT

QT ne ferait il  pas partie des applis que TU aurais exclues( volontairement ou par accident)  des recherches de mises à jour?
( ignorer cette mise à jour)


----------



## rolanxo (24 Septembre 2008)

Avec safari, mac os x 10.5.5, QT 7.5 ça marche nickel mais avec firefox ou camino ça chie un peu...


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

rolanxo a dit:


> Avec safari, mac os x 10.5.5, QT 7.5 ça marche nickel mais avec firefox ou camino ça chie un peu...



Pareil... ça marche mieux sous safari chez moi avec ces memes composants. 

j'ai bien l'impression que ff3 n'est pas si au point que ça, j'ia plein de soucis de compatiblités et d'affichage en ce moment. j'ai limite envie de revenir à la version 2 !


----------



## chaussette (24 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> très bizarre que ca te propose pas QT
> 
> QT ne ferait il  pas partie des applis que TU aurais exclues( volontairement ou par accident)  des recherches de mises à jour?
> ( ignorer cette mise à jour)



alors j'ai cherché dans cette direction sans rien trouvé...
les seuls réglages disponibles étant la fréquence de mise à jour

en tout cas je n'ai pas volontairement éxclues QT de ces mises à jour


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

peut etre berné par le fait que tu ait tenté l'install d'un QT recent mais pas pour toi?
très possible

tu vas regarder là
DD/Bibliotheque/Receipts/'

ce que tu as avec un nom genre 
'/Library/Receipts/QuickTime730_Panther.pkg'
et tu as obligatoirement ca
'/Library/Receipts/QuickTime7*40*_Panther.pkg' puisque tu dis etre enQT7.4

Et tu as peut etre un  pkg  755 pour tiger qui fout la zone

en ce cas tu deplaces tu redemarres
et là mise à jour devrait te proposer QT


----------



## chaussette (24 Septembre 2008)

le seul "truc" QT que je trouve ds ce répertoire est : QuickTime741_Panther.pkg


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

tu vas quand même le deplacer et redemarrer et voir ce que la mise à jour te propose


----------



## chaussette (24 Septembre 2008)

j'ai deplacé le dossier sur le bureau puis mise à jour......il ne me propose rien


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

PAS le dossier , remets le de suite

juste UN fichier


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

pascalou, t'es pas très bon prof hein!!! 

mais qu'est ce que tu leur fais faire à nos newbs?!!! déplacer le dossier Receipts?!! Tu veux tout leur faire planter ou quoi ?? :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## chaussette (24 Septembre 2008)

je me suis peut-être mal exprimé c'est le dossier : QuickTime741_Panther.pkg que j'ai envoyé sur le bureau ! y a bon ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> pascalou, t'es pas très bon prof hein!!!
> 
> mais qu'est ce que tu leur fais faire à nos newbs?!!! déplacer le dossier Receipts?!! Tu veux tout leur faire planter ou quoi ?? :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



dites les mecs faudrait changer vos lunettes
 je n'ai jamais parlé de deplacer  le dossier receipts

Petit rappel 
ceci 
'/Library/Receipts/QuickTime740_Panther.pkg'
est l'ecriture standard d' un chemin vers un fichier


Par ailleurs il y a pas mal d'anomalies sur ce panther ou ce disque dur ou ce mac 
( je ne connais rien de ce qu'a fait chaussette )
mais que QT 75 ne soit pas proposé c'est *a*normal


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

mais non, tu sais bien que je dis ça avec ma gueule pleine d'ironie cinglante, et même si je cite TON nom, c'est pas vers toi que se dirige cette ironie (c'est là la magie de la langue!) 

je commence à bien connaitre tes capacités à travers tes posts, en te lisant tous les jours que le bon dieu fait, et je sais très bien que tu lui aurais jamais dit de virer le dossier receipts (même si t'es un vrai cas clinique )


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

si j'avais voulu qu'il deplace le dossier
- je l'aurai écrit
 ( dingue)

 ou indiqué ce chemin là
'/Library/Receipts/'

voyez la difference?
---
pour revenir au sujet
je crois que ce mac a quelques  trucs qui vont pas bien

( et encore on n'a fait qu"entrouvrir la porte de la cave , va savoir ce qu'il y a d'autre..)


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

oh un on formatage et puis on en parle plus 
je plaisante bien sûr (je le précise, puisque t'as l'air susceptible ce soir )

c'est pas non plus un problème très grave, mais ca peut rendre la vie plus agreable pour mater les news en ligne 

perso je peux pas en dire plus je connais pas le systeme, j'ai jamais utilisé que leopard 10.5, donc je préfère la fermer plutot que dire des betises...
je laisse son sort entre tes habiles mains de sensei


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

je ne suis pas susceptible 
mais je sens les problèmes se devoiler peu à peu et j'aime pas ca

et effectivement une boe mise à plat c'est une solution
( encore faut il avoir les cd et une sauvegarde externe par précaution)


----------



## chaussette (25 Septembre 2008)

euh....si on pouvait éviter le formatage ! j'ai fait ça au mois d'aout suite à un pb d'écriture invisible ds Adium


----------



## Milinette (25 Septembre 2008)

Me voilà ici. Que voulez-vous je cherche et je m'aperçois que je ne suis pas la seule dans la panade. Et j'ai tout installé .....
Aucune lecture sur TF1 : affichage "no video" ??
Sur France 2 : install de silverlight à leur demande : pas de lecture, image figée et çà bloblote !!!
Sur France 3 : rien
Sur arte et M6 : ça fonctionne. Pourvu que ça dure.
Alors qu'est-ce qui coince sur les autres ?
Une idée ? Merci


----------



## toune9320 (27 Septembre 2008)

essaie de telecharger zattoo : www.zattoo.com...

c vraiment top


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2008)

toune9320 a dit:


> essaie de telecharger zattoo : www.zattoo.com...
> 
> c vraiment top


c'est bien mais ca n'a strictement rien à voir avec le sujet qui est non pas regarder une chaine en direct 
mais des videos sur un site, visible du monde entier , à tous moments


----------



## twinworld (28 Septembre 2008)

Milinette a dit:


> Sur France 2 : install de silverlight à leur demande : pas de lecture, image figée et çà bloblote !!!


même avec iCab, ça bloblote ???


----------



## arobasefr (28 Septembre 2008)

Il s'agit simplement d'un fichier ASX media stream ,un méta-fichier au format texte, prévu pour permettre la lecture d'un fichier WMV en streaming.

installes flip4mac dernière version 2.2.1

chez moi ça marche ! OSX 10.5.5 Quicktime 7.5.5

mime version
Preferred: video/x-ms-asx
application/vnd.ms-asx


----------



## polo50 (28 Septembre 2008)

OUi la seule solution pour voir les videos TF1 et toutes les videos qui se lisent sur PC avec win media player c'est d'installer la derniere version de quicktime et surtout  - flip4mac  c'st en effet 
- flip4mac qui traduit les videos WMA dans le lecteur quicktime


----------



## chaussette (2 Octobre 2008)

Certes...mais que fais-je avec mon très cher Ibook qui déraille? Faut-il le bruler, le jeter aux orties, le broyer à la tondeuse ?

Un coup de software restore est-il d'une quelconque utilité ?

Que faire ôh grands Manitous macophyles?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Octobre 2008)

fais une reinstall avec preservation des archives
et ca devrait regler ton boxon 
(car c'est un boxon)

pas besoin de reformater
le mac fait tout tout seul

( evidement, avant,  par precaution tu sauvegardes au moins ta maison sur support externe )


----------



## chaussette (6 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> fais une reinstall avec preservation des archives
> et ca devrait regler ton boxon
> (car c'est un boxon)
> 
> ...




Systéme reinstallé
Aprés plusieurs mise à jour de logiciels et reboot successif toujours pas de mise à jour de QT proposée...
Quand je fais mettre le logiciel à jour ds le menu QT il ouvre un icone qui se ferme en 2 secondes

SIC

je précise que je n'ai pas lancé la réparation des authorisations (mais bon aprés une réinstal', c'est peut-être inutile?)


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2008)

si
 fais le 

et precise comment tu as reinstalé


----------



## chaussette (7 Octobre 2008)

J'ai fait réparer les authorisations directement sans passer par la  case vérifier : 

_Determining correct file permissions.
We are using special permissions for the file or directory ./Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays.  New permissions are 16893
We are using special permissions for the file or directory ./Library/ColorSync/Profiles.  New permissions are 16893
Permissions differ on ./Library/Preferences/com.apple.dockfixup.plist, should be -rw-rw-r-- , they are -rw-r--r-- 
Owner and group corrected on ./Library/Preferences/com.apple.dockfixup.plist
Permissions corrected on ./Library/Preferences/com.apple.dockfixup.plist
We are using special permissions for the file or directory ./System/Library/Filesystems/cd9660.fs/cd9660.util.  New permissions are 33261
Permissions differ on ./private/etc/slpsa.conf, should be -rwxr-xr-x , they are -rw-r--r-- 
Owner and group corrected on ./private/etc/slpsa.conf
Permissions corrected on ./private/etc/slpsa.conf
We are using a special uid for the file or directory ./private/var/at/jobs.  New uid is 1
We are using a special uid for the file or directory ./private/var/at/spool.  New uid is 1
Group differs on ./private/var/log/install.log, should be 80, group is 0
Owner and group corrected on ./private/var/log/install.log
Permissions corrected on ./private/var/log/install.log
The privileges have been verified or repaired on the selected volume

Réparation des autorisations terminée

_La réinstalle : réinstalle sans formatage (je me souviens qu'il y avait 2 cases de cochées au départ dans les choix et qu'il fallait cocher la case formatage (que je n'ai donc pas cocher), il ne m'a par contre pas demandé le 3éme CD


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2008)

je vais demander autrement
tu as installé l'OS puis recréer ton profil en remettant pas à pas?

ou install avec archives?
( plus rapide mais qui reprend aussi les fichiers nazes de l'ancien profil)


----------



## BS0D (9 Octobre 2008)

bon moi je commence un peu à m'énerver. 
non seulement les vidéos TF1 etc ne marchent pas sous firefox, mais maintenant je ne peux même plus voir ces vidéos là: http://www.apple.com/finalcutexpress/tutorials/

j'ai réparé les autorisations, tenté de modifier els paramètres de firefox, viré toutes les extensions pour voir s'il y avait des interférences possibles, et *RIEN N'Y FAIT* !!!

dois-je le reinstaller? virer le fichier de préférences ? je ne vois pas trop quoi faire, et je lis ce sujet et les autres similaires depuis le début pourtant...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Octobre 2008)

et concernant les videos Apple il y a des sujets 100% dédiés
c'est là qu'il faut aller


----------



## monmacmehais (23 Novembre 2008)

bonjour

Je cherchais des informations sur les vidéos en streaming, style les vidéos de TF1.fr
J'ai lu un peu le sujet mai sje m'y perds, concrètement es-ce possible de regarder les video de TF1.fr depuis un mac?? Je suis un peu désespérée!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2008)

mais oui 
déjà lis et fais ce qui est indiqué au début 
ou dans les autres sujets


( et eventuellement envisager un psy  etre desesperée parce que tf1 est invisible c'est déjà très inquietant  en soi)


----------



## monmacmehais (23 Novembre 2008)

Tout de suite le psy...non parce que je n'ai pas préciser je ne peux pas non plus voir celles de France3!!!!! un peu plus je me jette par la fenêtre!! J'habites au RDC 

Bon je lis le début et j'essaye, j'ai mis à jour quickTime Player déjà!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2008)

monmacmehais a dit:


> Bon je lis le début et j'essaye,


essayer c'est bien , tout simplement le faire c'est mieux

quant au suicide c'est prématuré
( et techniquement  faisable par saut au RDC , tout dépend de ce qu'il y a de l'autre coté)


----------



## monmacmehais (23 Novembre 2008)

Bon et bien voilà j'ai donc mis à jour QT et télécharger flip4mac... et ça ne marche toujours pas.
 JE HAIS LES MACS  je n'arrive à rien!!!! je veux me marier avec un informaticien!!!!!

Je ne peux ni regarder les streaming de TF1 ni télécharger.. c'est vraiment la loose. Y a t il une autre solution, ou peut être que j'ai mal fait un truc.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2008)

déjà le choix de ton pseudo laisse douter de ton envie de mac
et si tu vois cette machine comme  " enemi" tu as le maximum de chances de te braquer

et tu ne fournis aucune info permettant d'aider


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2008)

monmacmehais a dit:


> Bon et bien voilà j'ai donc mis à jour QT et télécharger flip4mac... et ça ne marche toujours pas.
> JE HAIS LES MACS  je n'arrive à rien!!!! je veux me marier avec un informaticien!!!!!
> 
> Je ne peux ni regarder les streaming de TF1 ni télécharger.. c'est vraiment la loose. Y a t il une autre solution, ou peut être que j'ai mal fait un truc.


une des autres solutions, c'est de télécharger et d'installer iCab. C'est un navigateur. Il lit assez bien les vidéos.


----------

